# Refrigerator ice maker problem



## apt238

Model - KichenAid KSRS251KWH03. 6 years old. It's a side by side, when it is making ice cubes, there a motor noise and it sounds like it's working extra hard..almost a grinding sound, but it does make ice. the water dispenser flows very slowly (I don't get water from the refreigerator anymore). This noise goes on daily. 

Does anyone know what this noise is? It's been going on for about 9 months now. The refriegerator stays cold 40 degrees and the freezer seems to be okay too


----------



## redline

Have you changed the water filter that supplies water to the refrigerator (dispenser and the ice maker)?

:thumbup:


----------



## BigFloyd

Sounds like a filter and/or supply line problem. Go with the new filter first since they only run about $30-35 and are easy to replace.


----------



## jeff1

Hi,



> Does anyone know what this noise is?


Nope since we cannot hear it for ourselves. 
Fill valve buzzzzzing from low water pressure??
Think the noise is more inside the refrigerator or outside of the refrigerator?



> the water dispenser flows very slowly


Poor/low pressure fills...clogged shut off valve ( esp self piercing style ), bad fill valve, tired filter, kinked line.

jeff.


----------



## apt238

Yes, I did change the filter. But, the noise never went away. I was thinking that it was a problem with the supply water, but not sure bc of the noise. It sounds like it's working extra hard.

Thanks for any helpful tips on this.


----------



## redline

If you had to move the refrigerator to change the filter then you may have kinked the small water supply line behind the fridge. Whne you moved it back.

:thumbup:


----------



## apt238

*refrigerator ice maker problem*

I did check the water line, but didn't notice any kink (it's been a while). I'll double check again.

I curious about what the cause of the motor noise could be. 

Thanks for all the good tips,


----------



## redline

Did you check to see if an ice cube has become logged in the unit?


----------



## apt238

*refrigerator ice maker problem*

thank you, I'll check and see if there is a ice cube stuck in the tray where the water fills it.


----------



## jeff1

> Think the noise is more noticable inside the refrigerator or outside of the refrigerator?


??

jeff.


----------



## apt238

*refrigerator ice maker problem*

no ice cube found stuck anywhere in the ice maker inside the freezer. 

the noise sounds like it's coming from inside.


----------



## jeff1

> there a motor noise and it sounds like it's working extra hard..almost a grinding sound





> the noise sounds like it's coming from inside





> KSRS251KWH03


Likely KSRS25*I*KWH03

The module assy ( icemaker head ) has a motor on it. The noise could be comming from that?!...









Icemaker control module and motor assembly

The plastic front cover comes off for a better listen when you hear the noise.

jeff.


----------



## apt238

*refrigerator ice maker problem*

that is a good possibility that the noise is from the ice maker head. Next time, I hear the noise get up and listen to the door or I'll open the freezer and hope to hear it that way.

Thanks


----------



## Talos4

This is a strange thing. 

Mine groans, rather annoying. It happens when an ice cube gets stuck during the dump of the cubes. 

One of the separators was damaged a while ago and every once in a while it starts to moan, groan, creak etc I have to pull a cube out and the noise goes away.


----------



## cambece

Sometimes mildew can build up in a line impeding flow, especially where the line is made of plastic.


----------



## Mahstah

First time posting here, great forum folks!

I have the same problem as the original poster. Fridge: 2004 Kenmore (Whirlpool) 106.7xxxxxx series. The ice maker makes ice and cubes do not get caught in the mechanism.

I made a recording of the noise with my Pocket PC but there's no way to upload it to the forum... I would best describe it as a creak or groan. If anyone here saw the movie "The Grudge" it sounds very similar to the guttural throat noise made by the poltergeist children in the haunted house.

The noise comes from the gear pictured in the link jeff1 posted above that says "Do not rotate manually" on it. As the gear rotates back and forth slowly, it makes the creaking/groaning sound. When the plastic cover is removed and the gear is exposed, it is obvious that the sounds correspond with the gear movement.

The sound can be heard throughout the house when the house is quiet. Does anyone have a suggestion for quieting the ice maker?


----------



## jeff1

G'day,



> 2004 Kenmore (Whirlpool) 106.7xxxxxx series


Full model# would have been best to post.



> The noise comes from the gear pictured in the link jeff1 posted above that says "Do not rotate manually" on it


Sounds like ( no pun intended ) the motor on the module...









Whirlpool icemaker repair module

jeff.


----------



## Mahstah

Thanks for the reply Jeff, I was hoping it'd be you that responded. It may be too little too late, but the full model # is 106.73182302. 

Can the motor be repaired with some proper lubrication & maintanence? If not, I can get it fixed for free with an appliance insurance plan I get through my gas supplier. I enjoy DIY, that's why I ask. 

Also OT, but do you know if this fridge uses a water filter? I can't find mention in the owner's manual or online. Thanks,

--Mahstah


----------



## jeff1

> Can the motor be repaired with some proper lubrication & maintanence?


Likely can quieten it down for a bit with some lube, but the motor is not available seperetly and if the insurance will pay for a new part....let them.



> do you know if this fridge uses a water filter?


None built into the refrigerator itself.
Only filter it may have is an add on inline filter in the supply water line feed.

jeff.


----------



## Mahstah

> None built into the refrigerator itself.
> Only filter it may have is an add on inline filter in the supply water line feed.


Good to know, because the fridge currently has the cheap translucent plastic hose and I recently purchased a real feed line to replace it. A plumber friend told me that if the cheap hose breaks it's major, and they tend to break over time. I think I'll splice a filter into the new line. Thanks again for the info.

--Mahstah


----------



## jeff1

> I think I'll splice a filter into the new line.


Good idea. :thumbup: 









Universal In-Line Water Filter for Ice Maker & Humidifier



> the fridge currently has the cheap translucent plastic hose and I recently purchased a real feed line to replace it. A plumber friend told me that if the cheap hose breaks it's major, and they tend to break over time


The plastic ones can dry out and crack  

jeff.


----------



## lizz

*refrigerator problem also*

I have a GE side by side about 6 years old,my problem is the chute where the ice comes down to be dispensed is freezing up solid and wont let the ice cubes through.so therefore if someone doesn't know this and trys to get ice this way,no ice comes through the chute but when you open the freezer door ice goes everywhere.I just open the freezer and get the ice out manually.does any one know what might be wrong? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Mahstah

Universal In-Line Water Filter for Ice Maker & Humidifier

Thanks again Jeff, you rock!


----------



## jeff1

Mahstah said:


> Thanks again Jeff, you rock!


Your welcome! 

jeff.


----------



## jeff1

lizz said:


> I have a GE side by side about 6 years old,my problem is the chute where the ice comes down to be dispensed is freezing up solid and wont let the ice cubes through.so therefore if someone doesn't know this and trys to get ice this way,no ice comes through the chute but when you open the freezer door ice goes everywhere.I just open the freezer and get the ice out manually.does any one know what might be wrong? Any help is appreciated.


G'day,



> I have a GE side by side about 6 years old


Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> problem is the chute where the ice comes down to be dispensed is freezing up solid and wont let the ice cubes through


How is it "freezing up"? With snow, ice, dispensor door is simply jammed? 

jeff.


----------

